# Looking for advice



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

I have fly fished before and I do have a beginner set up from bass pro. I think it was only 50 bucks. I would like to get something that will actually last and is of good quality. I know next to nothing when it comes to fly fishing gear. I mostly fish for reds trout and snook on the flats. I don't want to break the bank but I do want to have a nice dependable combo that will last. I'm looking for suggestions as to what rod and reel and also what line and flys would be good to start with. Thanks in advance


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Have a buddy that just bought:

Reel - Tibor Back Country Wide - $405.00

Rod - TFO Mangrove 8wt - $260.00

Line - SA Textured Magnum - $84.00

This combo is nice...able to cast all the line with little effort or hit a target @ 30 feet.  A minimal investment for a combo that will last a life time with proper care.


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

Any thing worth buying in the 3-400 dollar range?


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

TFO for the rod, without a doubt. For the money, you can't beat them or the warranty they come with.

Can't speak to the reels. I found a Lamson Konic on ebay for $95 but a year into it and its having its fair share of issues with the spool. I'd stay away from them. Nautilus or Allen will probably be my next reel.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Check out Colton. Tried a friends 7wt and reel yesterday in 15mph winds and was just blown away at how well it cast. When he told me the price I was really floored. Based on craftmanship, components, and perfromace I would have placed the rod in the $500+ range easy. 

Placed an order for an 11wt laviathon this morning. http://www.coltonfly.com/


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't usually fish any areas with obstructions in the way so what weight rod should I get? And what exactly would be the difference between say a 6 weight and a 7 weight? Is there a noticeable difference between each one?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like your a fair weather fisherman, at least for throwing a fly. Stick with an 8 weight.


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

Well what I meant by obstructions was that I don't usually fish mangroves or near lots of docks or other things in the water. I had read on another thread on here that if you fish open water you don't need to get such a heavy weighted rod.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Salty, I agree with the others 8 is a good weight for you. You catch nice size fish and I think 6 or 7 would be too light. 8 better in windy conditions and allows you to throw a decent size fly. 

If you can find something decent for 400. TFO for sure with the rod. Ebay is your friend. Many fly fisherman take care of their gear better than they take care of themselves. Do not be afraid to buy used gear from the correct person.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

IMO, get a decent rod (TFO BVK or Mangrove) and good line (Wulff, Sci. Anglers, RIO) and an average reel.  

Many, Many times these fish in tight quarters are hand stripped to the boat and the fish never gets on the reel - the reel becomes nothing more than a line storage device.  Most reels today are decent quality and have an adequate drag for most inshore species.

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/alpha-iii-reel/

Shop hard...some shops will throw in free backing and sometimes a free line when you buy a package from them. If you get bit by the bug, this will be your first of many outfits.


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'm for sure going to go with tfo rod. I went by bass pro and it seems like for the whole set up with a case and a few flies is going to be about 400 bucks which is pretty nice. But I'm going to keep an eye on the used stuff and see what comes up.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Salty

If you have the time this week step inside Harry Goodes in Melbourne. Will need to go Fri, Sat or Sunday when Bill is working. Wait to speak with him and tell him what you are looking for.

Glad you are still considering used as well. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

That's my next visit! I live only about 10 mins away from there so I will definitely check in there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

> Hey Salty
> 
> If you have the time this week step inside Harry Goodes in Melbourne. Will need to go Fri, Sat or Sunday when Bill is working. Wait to speak with him and tell him what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


I know you said to go in on different days but went in today to look around and the prices are like $100 more for the tfo rods than bass pro


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I was able to get a tfo bvk 8wt like new condition for $200 and a bvk reel like new condition for $150 so keep checking the for sale section or post what you are looking for and people will contact you. Be patient and you can get great deals.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Years ago when a CG fishing friend helped rig the flats boat got him an Orvis Clearwater rod & reel outfit for fishing the flats & some quick casting lessons off a freshwater lake dock. Don't recall if it was an #8 or #9, probably the #9 as the bakers dozen starter flies of weighted crabs, clousers, deceivers, schminnows & gurglers for top water in the wind would be easier. Comes with a 25 year warranty & he went on to some fly catching with 30" + redfish, snook & sea trout that were all bigger than anything he hooked on walking the dog artificials.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome to the addiction. A decent fish on the fly is like kicking in the afterburner! Pinch your pennies and rat-hole some money for the reel of your dreams then work on the rod of your dreams. Most shops will let you try what they have available. I got around the expense by introducing the wife to the addiction. If you have a wife, it's a great family/companion sport. Besides you'll need someone to pole your skiff. Remember: christmas, birthdays, anniversaries, easter, any excuse to give the gift of $. I agree with the 8/9 just easier to learn and cast in the wind.


----------



## ronyates90 (Mar 9, 2014)

listen i've got to run tonight,been throwing flies from mid fifties.long time also axrod builder for that long .will post you tommorow used to fish port isabel in late 50s..........ron


----------



## ronyates90 (Mar 9, 2014)

ok salty roots here goes bad speeling aside,and i'm aware i'm gonna catch a lot of flack about this." DO NOT GO TO ANY FLY SHOP FOR ADVICE PERIOD "find someone you trust to help. in my time on this planet, i have encountered so many people who walked out of one of these joints with an arm full of the wrong mis-matched equiptment, only to quit fly fishing a few months later.sad but o so true.here is my advice,for a beginer or moderately profishent caster in salt water,in this area. get the fastest line speed rod you can afford in an 8 wt.notice i did not say the most expensive, in fact get the cheapest "WHY "because fast is fast,and moderate is moderate.it comes down to only a few feet of difference between a thousand bucks and a hundred and most weather they admit it or not cannot tell the difference.because there so imbeded in name and price,now lines i have seen very few rods built that were able to throw the wieght lines assigned to them,and fewer full length lines that were worth a dam.i purchased one in i believe 1955. till i got a lesson in humillity.by some steel-headers in washington.i sence developed a line system in the mid 70s that i gave to my friend leon chandeller at cortland line.which i'm willing to share with you. or for that matter anyone who reads this.if you need future assistance email me at [email protected]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> ok salty roots here goes bad speeling aside,and i'm aware i'm gonna catch a lot of flack about this." DO NOT GO TO ANY FLY SHOP FOR ADVICE PERIOD "find someone you trust to help. in my time on this planet, i have encountered so many people who walked out of one of these joints with an arm full of the wrong mis-matched equiptment, only to quit fly fishing a few months later.sad but o so true.here is my advice,for a beginer or moderately profishent caster in salt water,in this area. get the fastest line speed rod you can afford in an 8 wt.notice i did not say the most expensive, in fact get the cheapest "WHY "because fast is fast,and moderate is moderate.it comes down to only a few feet of difference between a thousand  bucks and a hundred and most weather they admit it or not cannot tell the difference.because there so imbeded in name and price,now lines i have seen very few rods built that were able to throw the wieght lines assigned to them,and fewer full length lines that were worth a dam.i purchased one in i believe 1955. till i got a lesson in humillity.by some steel-headers in washington.i sence developed a line system in the mid 70s that i gave to my friend leon chandeller at cortland line.which i'm willing to share with you. or for that matter anyone who reads this.if you need future assistance email me at  [email protected]


I'm not sure I understand all that, but here's my take. You said you fish the flats, so I will assume mostly sight fishing which puts most opportunities at 75" or less depending on visibility. Quick, accurate casts will be more important, IMO, than the uber long ego stroking cast. Don't get me wrong, that's fun too tho.
TFO BVK 8wt rod with a Allen Alpha II/III/or Kraken reel. I personally like the Wulff Bermuda short/ triangle taper lines because I can hit that 60-70 foot range lightning quick and control the close range shots as well. 
No need to withdraw 401k funds to finance and a lot of years of service. Again, just my opinion.


----------

